
Aim Small, Miss Small: Writing Correct Programs - mr_golyadkin
https://www.deconstructconf.com/2018/stuart-halloway-aim-small-miss-small-writing-correct-programs
======
coldcode
Or like at my (giant) employer - aim for the Big Bang, ship nothing, frustrate
everyone.

~~~
mring33621
OMG -- agree.

"How about we fix 3 of 5 use cases in the next release and finish the harder
ones later?"

"No, we have to fix them all at once."

~~~
Bluestrike2
INT. OFFICE - DAY

 _MRING 'S BOSS_

"Ah, I see. You missed last night's email. The number is now seven."

------
btschaegg
Right now, this hits so close to home it's scary.

Personally, I'm always astounded that one would even need to explain the whole
scientific debugging mindset explicitly. Then again, I'm regularly proven
wrong when I eventually meet the next guy who would rather burn incense and
read tea leaves for a week instead of using some sort of directed experimental
approach. -_-

------
Justsignedup
His first part about "aim" is soooo dead on. It usually happens after I
started coding. I find a slack message to a co-worker asking them how to do
something, but then having to explain EXACTLY why I need to do this is enough
to basically solve my problem. By the time I am done writing the message I
have thought of the problem, the rationalle, the why, the where, etc (I don't
want to just ask a question I can answer on my own), that I never send the
message and thus rubber ducking succeeded.

